# ?  re booking and high demand



## coleismydog (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,

I've been monitoring a property that I'd like to book next winter - thought I would pay attention now to how quickly etc. it books up.

I'm not sure if I'm missing something regarding the 13 month window - I'll try to attach a picture from 11 23 2019 and then again from today 11 25 2019 - trying to see how a unit from 12 27 2019 went from 5+ to 2-4 outside of the 13 month window. 


 



Thanks for any tips or info.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 28, 2019)

If you follow the problem-solving principle of Occam's Razor (i.e. fewest assumptions), the simplest answer is that someone with an existing reservation that ended on the 27th - extended their reservation by at least one day.

Extending a reservation as long as you did not change the check-in date is permitted under the WM guidelines. As is shortening a reservation - as long as you continue to meet the reservation guidelines in place when the reservation was first made.

There are a variety of the other possibilities -waitlist manipulation, but that is the simplest answer.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 28, 2019)

But Eric I prefer the highly complicated/convoluted  answers especially if they involve a conspiracy theory.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 29, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> But Eric I prefer the highly complicated/convoluted  answers especially if they involve a conspiracy theory.



....you left off "and Wyndham".


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 29, 2019)

Eric you know as well as I do that if Wyndham is involved there is a conspiracy.


----------



## coleismydog (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you - I will review the guidelines.


----------

